# مع السيد المسيح بعد القيامة - ما بين القيامة والصعود



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

* مع السيد المسيح بعد القيامة 
*

* ما بين القيامة والصعود  *

 كم مرة تقابل السيد المسيح مع تلاميذه بعد القيامة؟ واين ؟  
 وما هو الحوار الذي دار وقتها؟ وماهو الشاهد في الكتاب المقدس؟ 





   المرة الأولي  
 ذكرت في (يو 20 : 11- 18) لمريم   وهى تبكى عند القبر عندما ظنته أنه البستانى فظهر لها المسيح خصيصاً وقال لها: لا تبكى 

 وللآسف نحن نبكى حتى الآن على الموتى 

  أما مريم فكانت واقفة عند القبر خارجا تبكي. وفيما هي تبكي انحنت إلى  القبر  12 فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحدا عند الرأس والآخر عند الرجلين، حيث  كان جسد يسوع موضوعا  13 فقالا لها: يا امرأة، لماذا تبكين؟ قالت لهما: إنهم أخذوا سيدي، ولست  أعلم أين وضعوه  14 ولما قالت هذا التفتت إلى الوراء، فنظرت يسوع واقفا، ولم تعلم أنه يسوع  15 قال لها يسوع: يا امرأة، لماذا تبكين؟ من تطلبين؟ فظنت تلك أنه  البستاني، فقالت له: يا سيد، إن كنت أنت قد حملته فقل لي: أين وضعته، وأنا  آخذه  16 قال لها يسوع: يا مريم فالتفتت تلك وقالت له: ربوني الذي تفسيره: يا  معلم  17 قال لها يسوع: لا تلمسيني لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي. ولكن اذهبي إلى  إخوتي وقولي لهم: إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم  18 فجاءت مريم المجدلية وأخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب، وأنه قال لها هذ  

  المرة الثانية  
  ذكرت في (مت 28 : 9 - 10) , حيث ظهر للمريمتين (مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى 

  وفيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه إذا يسوع لاقاهما وقال: سلام لكما. فتقدمتا وأمسكتا بقدميه وسجدتا له  10 فقال لهما يسوع: لا تخافا. اذهبا قولا لإخوتي أن يذهبوا إلى الجليل، وهناك يرونني   

  المرة الثالثة   
 ذكرت في (لو 24 :13 - 35) لتلميذى عمواس 
 وفي هذه المقابلة وضح السيد المسيح لتلميذي عمواس كل النبوات التي كتبت عنه في  العهد القديم  بدأ يشرح لهم مبتدءاً من موسي والانبياء 




 وإذا اثنان منهم كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم إلى قرية بعيدة عن أورشليم ستين غلوة، اسمها عمواس  14 وكانا يتكلمان بعضهما مع بعض عن جميع هذه الحوادث  15 وفيما هما يتكلمان ويتحاوران، اقترب إليهما يسوع نفسه وكان يمشي معهما  16 ولكن أمسكت أعينهما عن معرفته  17 فقال لهما: ما هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به وأنتما ماشيان عابسين  18 فأجاب أحدهما، الذي اسمه كليوباس وقال له: هل أنت متغرب وحدك في أورشليم ولم تعلم الأمور التي حدثت فيها في هذه الأيام  19 فقال لهما: وما هي ؟ فقالا: المختصة بيسوع الناصري، الذي كان إنسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب  20 كيف أسلمه رؤساء الكهنة وحكامنا لقضاء الموت وصلبوه  21 ونحن كنا نرجو أنه هو المزمع أن يفدي إسرائيل. ولكن، مع هذا كله، اليوم له ثلاثة أيام منذ حدث ذلك  22 بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا إذ كن باكرا عند القبر  23 ولما لم يجدن جسده أتين قائلات: إنهن رأين منظر ملائكة قالوا إنه حي  24 ومضى قوم من الذين معنا إلى القبر، فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت أيضا النساء، وأما هو فلم يروه  25 فقال لهما: أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الإيمان بجميع ما تكلم به الأنبياء  26 أما كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده  27 ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب  28 ثم اقتربوا إلى القرية التي كانا منطلقين إليها، وهو تظاهر كأنه منطلق إلى مكان أبعد  29 فألزماه قائلين: امكث معنا، لأنه نحو المساء وقد مال النهار. فدخل ليمكث معهما  30 فلما اتكأ معهما، أخذ خبزا وبارك وكسر وناولهما  31 فانفتحت أعينهما وعرفاه ثم اختفى عنهما  32 فقال بعضهما لبعض: ألم يكن قلبنا ملتهبا فينا إذ كان يكلمنا في الطريق ويوضح لنا الكتب  33 فقاما في تلك الساعة ورجعا إلى أورشليم، ووجدا الأحد عشر مجتمعين، هم والذين معهم  34 وهم يقولون: إن الرب قام بالحقيقة وظهر لسمعان  35 وأما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق، وكيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز   

 المرة  الرابعة   
 ذكرت في (يو 21 : 15 - 17) وكانت لبطرس وحده معاتباً اياه: "يا سمعان ابن يونا أتحبنى أكثر من هؤلاء!؟ 

  فبعد ما تغدوا قال يسوع لسمعان بطرس: يا سمعان بن يونا، أتحبني أكثر من  هؤلاء؟ قال له: نعم يا رب، أنت تعلم أني أحبك. قال له: ارع خرافي  16 قال له أيضا ثانية: يا سمعان بن يونا، أتحبني؟ قال له: نعم يا رب، أنت  تعلم أني أحبك. قال له: ارع غنمي  17 قال له ثالثة: يا سمعان بن يونا، أتحبني؟ فحزن بطرس لأنه قال له ثالثة:  أتحبني؟ فقال له: يا رب، أنت تعلم كل شيء. أنت تعرف أني أحبك. قال له يسوع:  ارع غنمي    

  المرة  الخامسة   
 ذكرت في (يو 20 : 19 - 24) للتلاميذ العشرة في العلية 

   ولما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم، وهو أول الأسبوع، وكانت الأبواب مغلقة حيث كان  التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود، جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط، وقال لهم :  سلام لكم  20 ولما قال هذا أراهم يديه وجنبه، ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب  21 فقال لهم يسوع أيضا : سلام لكم كما أرسلني الآب أرسلكم أنا  22 ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم: اقبلوا الروح القدس  23 من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له، ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت  24 أما توما، أحد الاثني عشر، الذي يقال له التوأم، فلم يكن معهم حين جاء  يسوع   

 المرة السادسة   
 ذكرت في (يو 20 : 24 - 29) للتلاميذ ومعهم توما في اول احد بعد القيامة ,الملقب باحد توما 

 أما توما، أحد الاثني عشر، الذي يقال له التوأم، فلم يكن معهم حين جاء يسوع   25 فقال له التلاميذ الآخرون: قد رأينا الرب. فقال لهم: إن لم أبصر في يديه  أثر المسامير، وأضع إصبعي في أثر المسامير، وأضع يدي في جنبه، لا أومن  26 وبعد ثمانية أيام كان تلاميذه أيضا داخلا وتوما معهم. فجاء يسوع  والأبواب مغلقة، ووقف في الوسط وقال: سلام لكم  27 ثم قال لتوما: هات إصبعك إلى هنا وأبصر يدي، وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي،  ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا  28 أجاب توما وقال له: ربي وإلهي  29 قال له يسوع: لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا  




 المرة السابعة   
 ذكرت في (يو 21 : 1-14) كان في بحر طبرية صيد 153 سمكه. وفي بحر طبرية كان هناك سبع تلاميذ 

 بعد هذا أظهر أيضا يسوع نفسه للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية. ظهر هكذا  2 كان سمعان بطرس، وتوما الذي يقال له التوأم، ونثنائيل الذي من قانا  الجليل، وابنا زبدي، واثنان آخران من تلاميذه مع بعضهم  3 قال لهم سمعان بطرس : أنا أذهب لأتصيد. قالوا له: نذهب نحن أيضا معك.  فخرجوا ودخلوا السفينة للوقت. وفي تلك الليلة لم يمسكوا شيئا  4 ولما كان الصبح، وقف يسوع على الشاطئ. ولكن التلاميذ لم يكونوا يعلمون  أنه يسوع  5 فقال لهم يسوع: يا غلمان ألعل عندكم إداما؟. أجابوه: لا  6 فقال لهم: ألقوا الشبكة إلى جانب السفينة الأيمن فتجدوا. فألقوا، ولم  يعودوا يقدرون أن يجذبوها من كثرة السمك  7 فقال ذلك التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه لبطرس: هو الرب. فلما سمع سمعان  بطرس أنه الرب، اتزر بثوبه، لأنه كان عريانا، وألقى نفسه في البحر  8 وأما التلاميذ الآخرون فجاءوا بالسفينة، لأنهم لم يكونوا بعيدين عن الأرض  إلا نحو مئتي ذراع، وهم يجرون شبكة السمك  9 فلما خرجوا إلى الأرض نظروا جمرا موضوعا وسمكا موضوعا عليه وخبزا  10 قال لهم يسوع: قدموا من السمك الذي أمسكتم الآن  11 فصعد سمعان بطرس وجذب الشبكة إلى الأرض، ممتلئة سمكا كبيرا، مئة وثلاثا  وخمسين. ومع هذه الكثرة لم تتخرق الشبكة  12 قال لهم يسوع: هلموا تغدوا. ولم يجسر أحد من التلاميذ أن يسأله: من أنت؟  إذ كانوا يعلمون أنه الرب  13 ثم جاء يسوع وأخذ الخبز وأعطاهم وكذلك السمك  14 هذه مرة ثالثة ظهر يسوع لتلاميذه بعدما قام من الأموات   

 المرة الثامنة   
 ذكرت في  (1 كورنثوس 15 : 4 - 6) لخمسمائة أخ 

  و انه دفن و انه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب  5 و انه ظهر لصفا ثم للاثني عشر  6 و بعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لاكثر من خمس مئة اخ اكثرهم باق الى الان و لكن بعضهم قد رقدوا    

  المرة التاسعة   
 ذكرت في (1 كو 15 : 7) ليعقوب وحده أول رسول شهيد 

  و بعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب ثم للرسل اجمعين  




 المرة العاشرة   
 ذكرت في (مر16 ) حيث ظهر للاحد عشر ووبخ عدم ايمانهم... 
( و يحتمل ان تكون هي نفسها المرة التي ذكرت في مت28 : 14 - 20  

 أخيرًا ظهر للأحد عشر وهم متكئون، ووبخ عدم إيمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم، لأنهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام. 15 وقَال لهم: «اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقَة كلها. 16 من آمن واعتمد خلص، ومن لم يؤمن يدن. 17 وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين: يخرجون الشياطين باسمي، ويتكَلمون بألسنة جديدة. 18 يحملون حيات، وإِن شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم، ويضعون أيديهم على المرضى فيبرأون». 19 ثم إِن الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع إلى السماء، وجلس عن يمين الله. 20 وأما هم فخرجوا وكرزوا في كل مكان، والرب يعمل معهم ويثبت الكلاَم بالآيات التابعة. آمين.   

  المرة الحادية عشر  
  ذكرت في (مت 28 : 16 - 20) على جبل الصعود 

  وأما الأحد عشر تلميذا فانطلقوا إلى الجليل إلى الجبل، حيث أمرهم يسوع  17 ولما رأوه سجدوا له ، ولكن بعضهم شكوا  18 فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض  19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس  20 وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين   

منقول
​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2011)

موضوع  قيم عزيزي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (5 يوليو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع  قيم عزيزي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


مرور رااائع جدااااا
شكرا جدا أخى كليمو
سلام ونعمه


----------

